# Salutations!



## AmberGizmo (Feb 21, 2011)

Ah, now that I've got my tea I can introduce myself. 

I've been writing in my spare time since I was thirteen, I began where -I assume- most people my age did; Fan Fiction.  Needless to say I was young, it was bad; very bad.  Even so, I kept at it and in the eight years since then I've gotten markedly better.  My only problem is: I've never finished a story, not one.  Out of the dozens I've started I've never been able to finish, I always run out of steam or switch over to my digital art.  

My dad recently suggested that I join a writing forum, that the good people of the internet might be able to give me advice and encouragement to finally finish something.  So, here I am!  I look forward to meeting other writers and getting some -_desperately_ needed- constructive criticism. 

~AG


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 21, 2011)

Greetings fellow Newbie!

I followed a dimilar path to you- FanFiction is a great place to start if you think about it though; ready made characters and ready made worlds. Heh heh!

I find the same thing, I've thought of many many stories; which I start and then fade away, or I get distracted with new ideas. It's kind of difficult to focus on one, in fact the reason I usually end up not writing them is because I don't know whether anyone would like it even if I do. I'm always afraid of people completely rejecting my ideas... Mind you there's really no room for that in our area of choice, huh...

Constructive criticism is really useful. I'd like to give it where I can- and I bet you can too 

(Also, Digital Art: What do you draw)


----------



## AmberGizmo (Feb 21, 2011)

Hello There Ice Queen!

I've mostly done fan art for the characters in my various fan fictions, but I've been thinking of doing some concept art of the Namyir.  They're one of the many races I created for what's become my oldest story.  It used to be a Hellboy fanfiction, but lately I've been thinking of converting it to an original.  I've lost interest in Hellboy (at least to the point where I don't want to write a fanfic anymore) but I've worked so hard on the Namyir and the other races of their species. There were five races, for which I created entire cultures, religions, and three languages... well I haven't actually finished their language yet, but I go back to it from time to time (Conlanging is another of my hobbies).  However, I'm not sure I'm really ready to take that one off the shelf just yet, as I'd have to rewrite the entire first half of the story to remove the Hellboy Characters.  I think I may just write an entirely new story using the characters I made, but I don't know if I'm up to that just yet.  (the story has kind of become my baby lol)

I've caught a bit of the writing bug, but I'm not sure which story to start working on again.  I've got five right now that I feel are worth writing; but I'm pretty sure I could only handle working on one for the time being.

Also, I see you're from Scotland, My Grandma came from Dundee; and I've always thought of visiting someday.  

~AG


----------



## Patrick (Feb 21, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum. Hopefully you'll find the constructive criticism you're looking for here. It may help you to finish one of those stories.


----------



## AmberGizmo (Feb 21, 2011)

Speaking of: I'd like to make a post about which of my stories to continue, but I don't know which board to post that to.  My first thought was the WIP board, but I'm still not sure.  I'm not even sure this is the right board to post _this_ question to...

my apologies if it's not.


----------



## Hawke (Feb 21, 2011)

Welcome to the community, Amber. You could post your question in Writing Discussion. It's for discussing WIP, etc. 

Just to say only because I suppose it should be said. WF only allows original works, not FanFiction.


----------



## AmberGizmo (Feb 21, 2011)

Another reason I joined Hawke; I've been trying to move away from fanfiction for the last year, but I don't really know where to go with my original ideas, so I came here. ^_^


----------



## Hawke (Feb 21, 2011)

Okie dokie. Honestly, I have nothing against FanFiction. I know a ton of folks who write it and do it extremely well. I've even heard of a few who try out plot ideas using FF and then turn them into original works. Just to say, more than a few members here came from FF. In fact, some still have a foot in each door, so there you go. We just don't allow it on WF. But anyway...

No doubt you'll find plenty of inspiration here at WF. Read. Check the forums out. Enjoy! And if you have any questions or concerns, please don't hesitate to PM me or any of the staff.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Feb 21, 2011)

Greetings, AmberGizmo! I see we have a Fan Fiction writer here. To be honest, I started with Fan-Fiction, too, and am still active in writing these things as of current. In fact, I'm still more inclined to writing them than original works because the plot is already set, I just have to twist it, and because I belong to a community of Fan-fiction writers at another forum. To see some of my works, you could check it out here: Kriegskanzler's Fan-Fictions and FF Guides. It's in another forum.

Oh, where are my manners? I am TheFuhrer. Don't let the name fool you. I'm no Hitler.  So... :hi: there! Looking forward to seeing your works!


----------



## Gumby (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi Amber, it's good to meet you.  You're sure to find some help and encouragement here.


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 22, 2011)

Reading all you said about the Namyir and the effort you put into coming up with races and cultures; I'm intrigued already. Why not turn it into an original work, you're right it's hard work but it sounds like a great project. I like Sci-Fi myself but I'm not so good at inventing new species and the like. I prefer to work with humans, which is what I'm doing now, because I guess I know what it's like to be human. But with other races there's so much you can do!

I think you should definitely visit Scotland  Although it's often rainy and gray, the wild hills and forests and valleys are beautiful; ruined castles, old buildings. It's rather Gothic, but in general quite cold. Unless you visit in summer- the summer before last was pretty warm.


----------



## Saul Hudson (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Amber. 

I dont know if this has already been mentioned previous, but fanfiction has a sister site (if i remember correctly) called fictionpress.com. I've posted quite a bit of work on there (mostly old stuff), and I find some of the crits you get back - though you have to ask for people to crit you - is quite helpful. Hope that helps.

_(note: I have just started a facebook account .... people please look me up )_


----------



## Nickie (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi there Amber, and welcome to the forums. When I began to write, I did fairy tales. I invented them myself, and also told them to younger children.


Nickie


----------

